# KUIU Icon Pro 5200



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Posting for my Dad:

Kuiu Icon Pro Frame and suspension and Pro 5200 Bag in Verde Camo

Good Condition: No Rips, Tears, or Bloodstains

$300.

Comes with Rifle Stock Sling so you can strap your rifle to the back of the bag.

Solid lightweight bag and suspension. Has been a capable meat hauler and compresses down really well for day hunts.

My Dad just ordered a new pack at the expo and is looking to sell this one as he doesn't need two hunting packs.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Those are a nice packs for sure. I've been looking at them since by 2 packs were stolen this year-O,-. I'm a short feller with a kinda short torso. 5' 7". Does your dad fall into a similar category?


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Nice


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

stillhunterman said:


> Those are a nice packs for sure. I've been looking at them since by 2 packs were stolen this year-O,-. I'm a short feller with a kinda short torso. 5' 7". Does your dad fall into a similar category?


Sadly, no. He's 6'5" with a long torso. Sorry to hear about your packs getting stolen. People are rotten sometimes.

Pretty sure his frame is the tall height and his suspension is L/XL.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info Kwalk3. I'll pick one up new more than likely. Good luck, am sure someone will snag yours up!


----------

